# I'm amazed...



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

none of you Madone lovers have commented on this bike yet.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/tech/2008/news/10-06


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*I think...*

you'll find it here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=149102


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

honestly, it is kind of bland. the flat black is kind of meh while the graffiti is "LOOK AT ME". Two styles that are very odd together.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Retro -

Scroll down on the post board and you will see that this was posted 2 days ago

LANCES NYC BIKE

In any event, i will repeat myself here - This bike is F**kin AWESOME!! Best looking Madone I've ever seen. Love the flat black!


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*I kind of agree*



jsedlak said:


> honestly, it is kind of bland. the flat black is kind of meh while the graffiti is "LOOK AT ME". Two styles that are very odd together.


If Rock Racing ever switched to Trek, I could see their team bikes looking like this...with skulls painted on it...of course


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

I like it. It is different than most of the 2009 bikes, which are ugly advertising billboards for their companies brand names. The 2008 Treks are more subdued than 2009 line. The bike manufactures need to send their art/graphics people back to work and produce beautiful looking bikes for 2010. I'd rather look at the Retro Vintage Forum pics than most of the 2009 bikes.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

jsedlak said:


> honestly, it is kind of bland. the flat black is kind of meh while the graffiti is "LOOK AT ME". Two styles that are very odd together.


Excellent point about the graf.

Graffiti on anything non-graffiti, like a super expensive road bike, is soo out of place. The person who could afford that bike probably is the same demographic who would vote on local legislation and civil codes to imprison graffit artist and taggers 

And a graffiti bike coming out of Waterloo Wisconsin is kinda funny if you ask me.

Just embarrasing if you ask me.

Other than that tho, I think the new Trek lineup looks great! The best looking Trek lineup that I can remember. Since Klein and Lemond have gone away, they are investiing so much into good looking asthetics and paint schemes for their bikes. Kudos to Trek in general. But boo on this one.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

meat tooth paste said:


> Excellent point about the graf.
> And a graffiti bike coming out of Waterloo Wisconsin is kinda funny if you ask me.
> 
> Just embarrasing if you ask me.


Why? Do you think that all of the Trek employees were born and raised in Waterloo? Most or all come from all over the country. The designers travel very regularly to different states, countries, continents, and events. That's the influence you're seeing in various designs. It would be silly for Trek to limit design influence to that of Wisconsin.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

jsedlak said:


> honestly, it is kind of bland. the flat black is kind of meh while the graffiti is "LOOK AT ME". Two styles that are very odd together.


I don't see any graffiti.Kind of a "mad Max" type of style on the bike. Looks nice, very tough looking.


----------

